# 2018 diesel cruze - hesitates, misfires, dealer is unable to diagnose



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Lawyer up. You probably qualify for a lemon.

Even if you put 10,000 more miles on as long as you can trace it back it doesn’t matter.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

If the car has been at the dealership for as long as you are saying you may qualify for the states "lemon" law as stated above. If that is not a possibility as of yet, then maybe notify CARB and see if they can or will do an inspection/test on the cars emissions? Show them the soot leaking from the turbo, they may be willing to go after GM as well?

I wonder if there is a bad injector that is over fueling? When cold the engine tends to want more fuel, so it wouldn't be as noticeable until warm. I would think that the techs would have already thought of that but who knows?


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Should I let GM know that the lawyer / lemon route is something I will be exploring? I’d also like to contact CARB or the relevant authorities because what’s the point of having any of this troublesome emissions crap if it’s “normal” to have a leak at the exhaust side of the turbo? I mean heck if I turn the vents on in 1st gear in a parking lot, I can smell the untreated exhaust in my vents

How can I contact CARB? And is mentioning lawyer / lemon good to mention? Will it light the fire under their feet or potentially come back to hurt me?

This comes at an untimely period because I’m getting ready to finish my degree and my budget doesn’t allow for a lawyer at this point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Carminooch said:


> Should I let GM know that the lawyer / lemon route is something I will be exploring? I’d also like to contact CARB or the relevant authorities because what’s the point of having any of this troublesome emissions crap if it’s “normal” to have a leak at the exhaust side of the turbo? I mean heck if I turn the vents on in 1st gear in a parking lot, I can smell the untreated exhaust in my vents
> 
> How can I contact CARB? And is mentioning lawyer / lemon good to mention? Will it light the fire under their feet or potentially come back to hurt me?
> 
> ...


The BBB has a program which AFIK is not lemon law but they have a deal with GM where if they are in your favor you get a new vehicle. It’s like some form of arbitration. Probably cheapest.

But you will have a higher chance of success with a dedicated lawyer and get more money.

Don’t bother with CARB or the EPA. They won’t help you.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

What you describe is NOT normal. A tiny amount of soot around the turbo actuator is pretty normal, but I've never seen any on the hood, and I have 3 cars that have this same engine. I do not see any noticeable hesitation when cold, but I also don't punch it on a cold engine, as that is just not good for the engine. 

I suspect you have one or more bad injectors, and that WON'T always trigger a CEL, or P code... Frankly that surprised me, and I know because one of my 2018s just had an injector replaced under warranty, that the dealership said the car had some sort of code, but not a CEL for that, it had the P2457 for the EGR Cooler only, yet they also saw #4 injector. I didn't notice a problem before replacement, but it does seem to start more smoothly now, and seems to be doing less frequent Regens, so I'm thinking there was something about that injector that was replaced that helped, but my scan did not show any codes for the injector, and the light was only due to the P2457 EGR issue, and that cleared on it's own, even before it was replaced.. 

It does not sound as if you have a good Diesel tech at your dealership, do you have other GM dealerships in the area you can try instead?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

The excessive soot around the turbo waste gate and the diesel exhaust smell are not normal, and if the dealer is saying that it is normal it may be time to look for a different dealer. I have never smelled diesel in my car at any time ever. That alone should warrant a credible dealer to repair the source of the exhaust leak. 

Do you know what the dealer has been doing to correct the issues with your car? Any idea what has been replaced or looked at thus far?


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the responses.

I reached out to the EPA to see if they could forward me literature about the exact policies in place that our car's emissions equipment should abide by. I've seen a couple others here with the whole exhaust-leak-at-the-turbo thing going on and they've also been turned away by the dealers and told that this is "normal. I let the GM representative that I reached out to them for clearance and I also requested the "bulletin" that GM apparently released that normalizes an uncontrolled exhaust leak at the wastegate

Interesting you mention an injector problem... I'm posting a link to the horrible sound my car was making for two days that magically disappeared after a week spent at the dealer where they "couldnt replicate/diagnose" 

2018 Cruze Diesel nailing sound

I'm beginning to see that my friendly neighborhood chevy dealer isn't equipped for this. I live in Northern NJ and I'd travel just about anywhere at this point to find a dealership thats competent enough to diagnose this

So far the dealership has done only one thing in terms of corrective action in the last year and collective month of time spent at the dealership: replace my fuel filter after a week of waiting for the part to come in. It did nothing, predictably. They did kindly charge me $138 for that and break my plastic decorative valve cover, and drip diesel fuel all over the engine. Think it's time to find a new dealership. Unfortunately the one I bought the car from tried to pull a fast one on me when I bought the car, so I avoid them now, but their service department could be a different story. There are many many more diesel pickup's and trucks there whereas the diesel I visit is smaller


If the BBB has a program where you can get a new vehicle, I can say whole heartedly after this experience, I'll never for the rest of my life buy another GM product. Dealing with corporate is a nightmare and the dealerships are no better


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

They seem to have a large number of non customer service friendly dealers from the many unhappy posts over the years. Not sure if this is a GM issue or an industry issue? I have experienced the good and the bad. 

Definitely time to go to another dealership. A dealer that works on diesels more often probably would help. I can't believe they have had your car for that long and haven't done anything except change the fuel filter, and then refuse to repair the obvious exhaust leak. It could even be part of the hesitation problem depending on how bad its leaking. 

Not sure what your states lemon law is, but it may be time to start seriously looking into that also.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Just to update, the saga continues:


I got the car back on Jan 1/19/19 after almost a month of not having any way to get around all through the holidays. Zero answers, no loaner, never called me once to discuss anything, I had to call them once a week.

I got the car back with smudges everywhere and covered in bird excrement. I went ahead and crossed them off the list and will never be back ever again. They were able to replicate the misfire and I have it in writing but magically with 80 miles of my warrantee left, all of a sudden they were “unable to replicate” the issue. I took the car back and misfired and hesitated right out of their lot. BS


Flash forward weeks of phone tag with GM corporate, getting hung up on by a customer service member, and having my case shuffled to five different representatives (who, just so you know, all need 3-5 _business days_ to review your case before they’ll consider getting in touch or returning a call)

I now have a senior advisor who’s very kind working with me and is arranging for an engineer to come on site to diagnose the vehicle. Or with the covid-19 at least support remotely.

During all of this nonsense, my CEL comes on for something totally unrelated: P11DB NOX sensor issue. Cars been at the dealer for over 2 weeks now. Last week they said the NOX sensor would arrive in a week and a half. I called yesterday and was told it wouldn’t be arriving for the foreseeable future- shipments from Detroit are effectively halted. 

So now I have a brand new Chevy trax courtesy car I just picked up from them today which is perfect. I finally have collateral. I refuse to take my car back until it’s fixed, they can keep it as long as they’d like to. I’ll just keep eating up miles on this new car for now.


I wish I looked into the lemon law when I had low enough miles because even though when the car is not misfiring, it’s a GREAT car, the headaches and inability to commute and stuff has been a real PITA. Whole-heartedly, I will never, ever, ever buy a GM product again


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Any update?

thanks,
jeff


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Any update?
> 
> thanks,
> jeff


No updates. Still at the dealership. Over two weeks ago after the 8th trip or so to the dealership(s) for the same issues, I asked (sternly requested) GM get an engineer on the case and my senior advisor from GM working with me on the phone agreed

This was over two weeks ago and the only update I get every three business days is thank you for being patient, we’re looking to get an engineer on it or due to covid19 at least have one work remotely with the technician.

One month since my nox sensor went bad, as of right now the part is “indefinitely back-ordered” with absolutely no ETA as it’s coming from Detroit’s warehouse and before the covid19, EGR coolers we’re taking 4 months to procure and ship from Detroit.

They put me in a brand new Chevy trax courtesy car with 11 miles on it which I really appreciate but man..the build quality is horrible. Plastic molded pieces aren’t shaved down, the interior rattles, and the engine sounds like crap but man does that new car smell sure smell good. Nice gesture to put me in a car but I’m absolutely 0% further than I was when I brought the car in the first time for these issues last year


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Off topic but we own a Buick encore with the same motor that comes in the Trax. 

The motor was designed in Europe by Opel and is happier on mid grade or premium fuel. This is especially true in hot weather. Better fuel mileage and pep with premium fuel. 

The encore is a much nicer car with more insulation and insulating glass. Quiet ride with a nice interior. 

Jeff


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> No updates. Still at the dealership. Over two weeks ago after the 8th trip or so to the dealership(s) for the same issues, I asked (sternly requested) GM get an engineer on the case and my senior advisor from GM working with me on the phone agreed
> 
> This was over two weeks ago and the only update I get every three business days is thank you for being patient, we’re looking to get an engineer on it or due to covid19 at least have one work remotely with the technician.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

Your story is painful to read, I feel total frustration with Chevy's inability to figure this out. I feel lucky that I saw your Youtube video and was able to use it to indicate what I was experiencing with my Diesel. As I mentioned before, it was a bad injector for cylinder #3. In another post CruzeGen22017 had a Chevy Customer Care Rep reach out to him. If you search out his post you will find the Contact info for the Rep, maybe they can help, fingers crossed.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

oregon_rider said:


> Off topic but we own a Buick encore with the same motor that comes in the Trax.
> 
> The motor was designed in Europe by Opel and is happier on mid grade or premium fuel. This is especially true in hot weather. Better fuel mileage and pep with premium fuel.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it is the same Car, just with a different nameplate. You do get a better warranty. I don't understand why they still use the less powerful 138 HP Cruze engine in these Cars


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

simplyrob said:


> Your story is painful to read, I feel total frustration with Chevy's inability to figure this out. I feel lucky that I saw your Youtube video and was able to use it to indicate what I was experiencing with my Diesel. As I mentioned before, it was a bad injector for cylinder #3. In another post CruzeGen22017 had a Chevy Customer Care Rep reach out to him. If you search out his post you will find the Contact info for the Rep, maybe they can help, fingers crossed.


I’m going to look it up and see if I can find that info. I have a very friendly senior rep who calls me every three business days to update me on what steps the dealer hasn’t yet taken. I’ve insisted that it’s either a failing injector or a visible exhaust leak at the waste gate that I can smell with the vents on (which is apparently normal)

Three weeks ago I said that the _only way_ to feel the misfire is if you let it warm up 30-60 seconds and then immediately pull out into traffic and go through the gears. It’s the only way it’s felt. If you idle through the winding parking lot in gear, you miss the window of opportunity and you won’t feel it misfire again until the car is cooled down completely

I put a penny on my tire over two weeks ago and the penny as of last night is still there. No action is being performed. The car was never moved close to the exit like I insisted weeks ago.


The problem is: 
1) being lied to about parts being in the mail. They never shipped- advisor said all staff at the Michigan warehouse was sent home weeks ago and a small group of _volunteers_ are now processing shipping parts. Aka GM won’t pay these people to go to work, why should I believe my car will be worked on and fixed properly? The part has no ETA. They said I can pick my car up in the meantime but I stated already that it’s a safety concern because the car fell on its face pulling out of my driveway and was almost hit by a truck that swerved out of the way.
2) being lied to about the car being worked on. Car hasn’t moved in over two weeks. Rather than find out why the car is misfiring, their mode of thinking is that their hands are tied until the part comes in. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to figure out that the misfire isn’t from an out of bounds nox sensor
3) being jerked around by three separate dealerships who don’t know how to work on a 1.6 diesel
4) not bringing in an engineer like 5 visits ago to the dealership ago when they were feeling it misfire but again “hands are tied- no check engine light”

I get that coronavirus is messing a lot of stuff up but to be fair, they had every chance to work on it before this all happened. I’m pushing relentlessly to get them to do something. Anything. For starters, move the car to the other side of the lot. Anything, just something

The somewhat ok news is that because my car has spent in total a tad over three months on a dealership lot, they’re going to “look into” refunding one month of car payments. No guarantees yet. One trip was 27 days and that was from before Christmas to well after New Years with no loaner car. They wanted to charge me $35 a day for a “courtesy” car...in warranty... yeah ok. Thanks GM


I. Hate. GM. I will never ever buy another GM product ever again


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I have heard an intermittent clatter on startup a couple of times. My thought is that it is a sticky EGR valve causing the issue.

I purchased a new EGR valve and will do a remove and replace myself. I will clean up the one I remove and keep it as a spare. 

The car was driven on _very_ short trips for a year by my daughter - so the odds that the EGR having issues on my diesel is higher (at least in my mind).

jeff


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> I’m going to look it up and see if I can find that info. I have a very friendly senior rep who calls me every three business days to update me on what steps the dealer hasn’t yet taken. I’ve insisted that it’s either a failing injector or a visible exhaust leak at the waste gate that I can smell with the vents on (which is apparently normal)
> 
> Three weeks ago I said that the _only way_ to feel the misfire is if you let it warm up 30-60 seconds and then immediately pull out into traffic and go through the gears. It’s the only way it’s felt. If you idle through the winding parking lot in gear, you miss the window of opportunity and you won’t feel it misfire again until the car is cooled down completely
> 
> ...


*Chevy Customer Care*


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

duplicate post deleted.


----------

